

OS X on PC : Getting that pesky cat to run on a PC - habs
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/efi-x-efix-leopard-usb,review-31340.html

======
sfk
I'm surprised that so many people dismiss the legality of Psystar. Psystar is:

    
    
      - selling PCs
    
      - selling legal copies of OSX
    
      - patching copies *for interoperability*
    
    

Now, reverse engineering and patching a product for interoperability is not
generally believed to be illegal.

Apple has two main arguments, the EULA and copyright infringement. From my
European perspective, the EULA argument seems very weak. By EULA, Microsoft
tried to prohibit sales of OEM CDs to private customers in Europe, and they
got overturned in court. The reasoning was that it is not for a company to
dictate what a customer will do with his property.

The copyright argument seems stronger, except that an operating system is not
a work of art or literature. You couldn't sell a painting with modifications,
unless you have the permission of the artist.

I'm pretty sure, however, that you could take a Mercedes engine, make minor
modifications, put it into a BMW and sell the product, provided that the
modifications are according to the customer's wishes.

------
there
an awful interview, but the one quote that stood out for me was:

> Davide: That’s what the hardware compatibility list is there for. The EFiX
> will work only on what we want it to work. This is to limit the users to
> exactly those that we want to use the module.

so apple dictates mac os x can only run on the hardware they choose, then this
company comes along and creates a way to run mac os x on... only the specific
non-apple hardware that they dictate it can run on? what's the point?

------
dfox
Small box connected to USB containing "several gigabytes of dedicated static
RAM" that "takes over the low-level functions of the board" does not sound to
me as something that is technically possible (and the SRAM part does not even
sound reasonable).

In my opinion, if this thing works, it works on some trivial principle, my
guess is that it is more or less flash drive with some form of hypervisor, or
scam...

------
bkmrkr
Since I installed Vista on MacBook Pro, I didn't boot into OS X once.

